# fish in west lake?



## iwannagheenoe (Jun 28, 2007)

im looking to take my high sider to west lake when the opportunity arises. is the fish stock and species similar to what you would find going out of flamingo? or is it different? any info would be appreciated


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> im looking to take my high sider to west lake when the opportunity arises. is the fish stock and species similar to what you would find going out of flamingo? or is it different? any info would be appreciated



x2.

I would like to fish west lake. I have been dying to get my jon boat out there, but I figure that if I'm there I might as well fish outside. I'd just feel safer being in a lake with nothing over 6hp to buzz by me.


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

You can find some snook and jacks,but I doubt you'll catch any trout or reds


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Depends who you ask and what time of year. This time of year, the water gets too hot in there. In the winter, algal blooms and winter north breezes. I have been there and had gators eating and chasing every fish I hook. Mostly catfish on bait. Then again, there are big jacks and occasional baby tarpon there this time of year. Try it out and report.


----------

